
Mastercard and Visa start banning VPN providers - gasull
https://torrentfreak.com/mastercard-and-visa-start-banning-vpn-providers-130703/
======
venomsnake
And that is why Bitcoin like stuff is needed. Aren't these companies regulated
as common carriers?

------
chatmasta
Anyone have a master list of services affected? Currently building a VPN
provider myself, and I run a proxy provider that accepts Visa/Mastercard.
Obviously very interested in this. Fuck.

------
NIL8
This is more about control of information than hindering pirates. This is one
volley of a large scale attack.

